# Finally! Something good to post about!



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Last night I went out with some friends and had such a great time. I had anticipated staying out for about an hour, but an hour turned into 4.

My stomach muscles hurt from laughing so much, and I am in such good spirits today.
For the first time in a long time, I feel like the old me again. Not the b*tchy, self conscious me, but the loud, fun loving person I used to be. My friend even commented on it.
I even met someone  not that I am even remotely close to wanting to date or anything, but it's nice to have male attention and know that I still got it.

It DOES get easier, so don't give up!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I love it, thank you for posting your emotional victory. It's very nice to read!


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

That is just great to hear DG, glad your night out has left you so happy. Now when you have a bad day, you can remind yourself that there will be other days, just around the corner lke that one


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright DG, good for you and I know exactly what you mean about the male attention. We still got or at least know where to go get it LOLOLOL Keep on having fun.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

DelinquentGirl,

How awesome. I am so happy you are getting your flow back. You deserve that.

I was talking to a co worker who is divorced she does not know about my situation but I was telling her we have to get out of the triangle of life work...store..gym we stay secluded etc.. and are too young not to live it up and enjoy life. 

Happy u had a great time. Yahoo !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I am happy for you, and it gives me hope.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

d1221 said:


> DelinquentGirl,
> 
> How awesome. I am so happy you are getting your flow back.
> 
> ...


 my flow just ended yesterday


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with us. Hope is always good


----------

